# Virgin Queens in nuc



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Steve!


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

There is a vid on youtube where a German beekeeper dips virgins in honey water. Sounds like it works.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Good post Steve.
Over a hundred years ago, G.M.Doolittle introduced virgins by dipping them in honey and letting them loose. Sounds like you found that the same tactic works for you as well. I've tried introducing virgins in cages and as you say, bees killed them. Next time I have the need to intro virgins, I'll be dunking them in honey first, then releasing them on the combs. Thanks for this post.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You could have just run them in the entrance. Seems to me drenching them in honey was taking quite a chance. On the other hand, nothing succeeds like success. Good job.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Welcome. Where in SE Texas - it's a big place.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Just North of Beaumont - in the piney woods


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

It seems that the 2 days queenless is the deciding factor. One other approach is to smoke the nuc and run the virgin in the entrance - we're planning to do some testing with that in a month.


----------

